# Foams in lightweight construction



## conarb (Nov 4, 2009)

Are there any proposals in Baltimore to control the spread of toxic foam products in lightweight construction?  Not only the board types but the spray foams.  My understanding is that if they add fireproofing they just add more toxic chemicals that can kill or maim firemen, to say nothing of people in the burning home and the neighbors. The green energy nuts will do anything to save a dollar in energy costs, they don't care anything about puting people's lives at risk.fire dragons.jpg[/attachment:21gpz60l]

View attachment 1274


View attachment 1274


/monthly_2010_04/572953d9c6c7e_firedragons.jpg.a4c36a705119da25cb0f325f8e7aad90.jpg


----------



## JBI (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

conarb -

In all fairness, the construction industry is full of toxic chemicals with OR WITHOUT green technologies.   

Formaldehyde, for example, is used in a wide variety of products, and the off-gassing can putrify the indoor environment without any foam plastics present.  :?

'Fire safe' furnishings, window treatments (as in curtains and drapes), even the clothes we wear, all produce a toxic environment in a fire.  :roll:

Anybody want to split the rent on a cave in the rockies?   

Edit: Love the cartoon BTW!


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

http://www.artstudioseven.com/page-fire-ems-prints.htm


----------



## JBI (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

cda - Thanks for the link... Still not sure I want to know how you do that though...


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

It is the only gift the building code board gods have given me


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 4, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

*JD:*

After what I spent in Baltimore the mother of my children and finance department may have a cow and I might be looking at becomming a cave dweller :lol:


----------



## Mac (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

I have an ICC-ES report approving the use of a "...semi rigid medium density spray applied polyurethane foam insulation" product. It is approved for use in attics and crawl spaces without a prescriptive ignition barrier.

What are we supposed to do - ignore the ICC approval?


----------



## JBI (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

Mac - 'Ignition barrier' or 'thermal barrier'?


----------



## Mac (Nov 5, 2009)

Re: Foams in lightweight construction

JD - This particular application (spray applied insulating foam in a crawl space where entry only for service of utilities) has an exception noted in the ICC report.

I don't like it either, but...


----------

